
OpenBazaar Released on the Testnet - mathieutd
https://blog.openbazaar.org/openbazaar-released-on-the-testnet/
======
brighton36
I have yet to get a cogent explanation of how this project is any better than
hosting a mamp instance on your home computer, running an ecommerce package.
Seemingly, the authors believe that their system will bring free sales in your
door, because it 'doesn't need' google to index your site. :/

~~~
SamPatt
Hey Chris. I know you like your own ecommerce project a lot better; that's
understandable.

Have you actually used OpenBazaar yet?

~~~
brighton36
hah - junseth has. And yes, Drop Zone offers an efficiency because it's not
censorable. I was reluctant to bring it up, because this project should be
judged on its own merit (or lack, thereof)

~~~
SamPatt
Give it a try yourself.

Have you ever personally set up and run a self-hosted website, then installed
an ecommerce package, then installed plugins to accept Bitcoin?

I think you'll find OpenBazaar a lot easier to install and use. Plus some
other neat stuff like a market for escrow agents.

~~~
brighton36
I have. In Fact, I wrote my own ecommerce market from scratch back before I
realized that "but with the bitcoin apps" are mostly wastes of time:
[https://github.com/brighton36/CoinPost](https://github.com/brighton36/CoinPost)

------
wyldfire
I read some of the slides, focusing on the sybil attack mitigation. Just how
hard is this PoW? Is it really hard relative to the potential gain from fraud?

~~~
aminorex
Given that the _potential_ is infinite, no. But it is certainly a useful point
at which to have a scaling factor in place.

My main thought: This thing needs support for privacy-enabled
cryptocurrencies.

~~~
Rmilb
It's on their road map.

